
Firefox to remove support for the FTP protocol - doener
https://www.zdnet.com/article/firefox-to-remove-support-for-the-ftp-protocol/
======
butz
Link to issue:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1574475](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1574475)

Discussion:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mozilla.dev.platform...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mozilla.dev.platform/FqCZUT9ay_o)

